# DIY storage box for grab rail?



## inthehunt2017 (Sep 4, 2017)

Has anyone made a DIY storage box for a grab rail? Or know of an affordable option? My boat has a fishmaster grab rail and im looking for ideas on making a storage box to hold my phone,keys, etc. and eventually hook up a fish finder to


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

www.anytide.com

He can make you anything you want at an extremely affordable price.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://shallowwatersolutions.com/storage


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

inthehunt2017 said:


> Has anyone made a DIY storage box for a grab rail? Or know of an affordable option? My boat has a fishmaster grab rail and im looking for ideas on making a storage box to hold my phone,keys, etc. and eventually hook up a fish finder to


I made a removable console with a grab bar.


----------

